# Can hedgehogs eat shrimp



## Desperodo

My local pet store has a "Medley Treat", which contains freeze dried river shrimp, freeze dried mealworms and freeze dried crickets. If hedgehogs can eat shrimp, I'll try this.


----------



## MissC

Sorry...I don't know for sure about shrimp...but I just wanted to mention to be careful with freeze-dried stuff as it can be dangerous if hedgie overeat it. I guess it can get stuck in their bowels. I know how much I over-do the live mealworms just cuz he's so **** cute when he eats them, so I would be terrible with freeze-dried. :lol: 

How 'bout live mealies? They're disgusting but apparently delicious. :shock:


----------



## nikki

What is the brand and full name of the treats? Do you have an ingredient list for them? When I googled it I could only find Ultra Bites treats, which contain raisins (toxic to hedgies), seeds (dangerous) and dried fruit.


----------



## silvercat

Hedgehogs can eat cooked shrimp. Watch out for stinky poo though.

I'd be more concerned with it being freeze dried. It's very unhealthy & can cause problems, even life threatening


----------



## Desperodo

nikki said:


> What is the brand and full name of the treats? Do you have an ingredient list for them? When I googled it I could only find Ultra Bites treats, which contain raisins (toxic to hedgies), seeds (dangerous) and dried fruit.


The brand is "Flukers" . "Fluker's Medley Treat"
Ingredients: Freeze dried river shrimp, freeze dried mealworms, freeze dried crickets.

Guaranteed Analysis: Protein min 58%, fat min 12%, moisture max 8.75%, fiber max 7%, ash max 10%, phosphate min 2.75%, calcium min 1.75%


----------



## Immortalia

It should be fine as an occasional treat. But as mentioned above, it MUST be fed in moderation. The freeze drying process makes exoskeletons very hard to digest, and too many can cause impactions.

On a side note, my boy LOVES fresh shrimp, crab, fish, lobster, clams and of course, mealies. Everything but the mealies were either pure steamed with a touch of ginger, or boiled.


----------



## nikki

Thanks!! I did try to find it online before I asked...but had no luck.


----------



## Jake

is there anyway to rehydrate freezedried treats?
I know you can with people food, but can you so for a hedgie?


----------



## beehivehedgie

Hoggle LOVES tiny cooked salad shrimp   It just results in really stinky poop


----------



## mirandaestep

I feed my hedgie "Fluker's Medley Treat for Bearded Dragons"; however, the ingredients are Mealworms, Grasshoppers and Crickets. I feed my hedgie one or two of the mealies out of it per week. I give her about four of the crickets and grasshoppers per week, mixed, but she doesn't seem to like them very much. I read in some of the previous posts that the freeze drying process can cause health problems such as impaction of the feces. Are there any other health problems I should know of? I only give her a very a small amount of the "Fluker's Medley Treat" per week, sometimes not at all, so I feel like it hasn't really affected her bowels or anything like that. Should I stop feeding it to her? I recently switched her food from "Innova Cat Kitten Food" to "Buffalo Blue Indoor Chicken Recipe (with Lifesource Bits)", and I feel like the mealies give her some variety.
I feel guilty because I don't give her a variety of foods to eat like she should have. I am a full-time student with a job, so I don't always have time to give her fresh foods. I've tried to give her apples and grapes before and she didn't eat them; however, I've heard I may need to keep trying until she eats them. Are there any fruits or veggies I should try? Also, are there any fresh foods I can prepare in bulk and refrigerate? I am usually quite busy, so it would be nice if I didn't have to cook and chop food each time I want to give my hedgie a treat. Thanks!


----------



## ktdid

I don't make anything special for Fitz as far as treats, I just give him a piece of whatever I am cooking/ eating that I think he may like and I know isn't bad for hedgies. I know I have read that grapes are bad. But for instance, on Friday I made stuffed peppers, so I cut a few slivers off the pieces that I was throwing away and saved them. Or if I am eating an banana, pear, or apple I will take a bite a give it to him. The only special preparation I do that I separate out a bit of egg when I am cooking them to make sure I don't put salt and pepper on them. If I am not going to give him the treat right away I just put the little bites into a salad dressing sized tupperware in my fridge that way I can always have a small treat on hand when he is awake and I think he needs one.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I would suggest getting live mealworms to give her instead of the freeze dried ones. They're safer, and you could give them as treats more often. Mealworms are really easy to keep, they don't take up much room, they don't make noise, and they don't smell. If you don't like the wiggling, you can keep the container in the fridge and it'll keep them in hibernation mode. You'll want to take the container out for a few hours once a week so they can eat and don't die, but they're really much healthier for your hedgie. You can also use tweezers or a plastic spoon or chopsticks, etc. to feed them to her if you don't want to touch them.

Don't offer grapes again - they're toxic. Here's a list of safe fruits and veggies - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19408

You can do as ktdid said and if you're cutting up an apple or something like that, you can save a small piece for her. Another way that I loved for giving treats is baby food. Once you open the jar, you can spoon the rest into ice cube trays and freeze it into cubes. Then just take a cube out and microwave when you want to offer her some. Some people aren't comfortable with commercial baby foods and prefer to make their own by pureeing fruits and veggies, then freezing.

Some favorites among many hedgies include carrots, peas, sweet potatoes, chicken/turkey/other meats, and watermelon. I think berries are also popular with some hedgies, but Lily disagreed - she'd stomp them into her liner. :roll: She was definitely a melon girl and loved watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew.


----------



## jdlover90

I wouldn't give the freeze dried shrimp. Pretty sure that I am giving my red eared slider turtles what you are talking about, and it isn't really suited for a hog.


----------

